# Turkey Targets



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

*Free targets online*

I have not been on these sites but seen it in a Bowhunter magizine.
www.dewclawarchery.com/printabletargets-a/136.htm
www.koniaris.com/archery/targets
www.xarchery.com/print.aspx
www.waterproof-paper.com/targets
Hope these help.


----------



## crablegs (Jan 19, 2009)

I am looking for this same thing actually. The dewclaw link has some targets, it is a head on strut turkey without the vitals though. Also, on the dewclaw link deer, do the deer'svitals seem kind of off? Almost like they are too small for the deer.


----------



## dja05 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Michigansportsman.com*

If you go to the turkey forum there are sticky's at the top with printable links and I believe there are some full body targets on there. Hope this helps.


----------



## UplandHunter (Mar 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Great link. The anatomy post on that site help put things in perspective.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

*I just ordered some*

I just received some paper turkey targets from one of my distributors. I can not remeber who makes them right now but it is a struting turkey from the side and the heart and lungs are outlined. Not sure if they are anotomically correct because we do not see alot of turkeys to hunt here in Alaska. I will get what kind of targets they are and post it here when I Get to the shop.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

what turkey forum are we talking about


----------



## DPB (Nov 9, 2005)

*Master targets!*

Go to hipstargets.com and look at the Master targets.


----------

